# Looking to buy Brine shrimp eggs



## Portenio (Jan 3, 2020)

Hello, looking to buy brine shrimp eggs (Artemia Cysts). 
So far I have only seen them at Big Al's, 6 grams for $5.99... Looking for a bit more quantity and for a reasonable price.
I want to start hatching them to introduce a different source of food for my Ranchu goldfish, also I want to be prepare in the chance that they spawn babies. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## bbgobie (Oct 13, 2016)

Not sure if you ever tried that 6 g is a lot of shrimp

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Portenio (Jan 3, 2020)

bbgobie said:


> Not sure if you ever tried that 6 g is a lot of shrimp
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


Really? Have you tried it? How many hatches do you get from that?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I sell brine shrimp eggs $1/ grams or $30/ ounce or $130 for big can, I also have micron filter bags and strainers 4164609922


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

https://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c7026/c314913/p16888476.html

You can buy smaller size too.


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

I have premium Brine Shrimp Eggs (90% hatch rate) for $15 per ounce, 647-451-1955.


----------

